# Readers Choice



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Ok folks looking at this picture choose one to be made this week. I have the 64 and 66 Chevells on the do as soon as they are shrunk list which should be by Wed at the latest.


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Trans am or Nova! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

If I have to only pick ONE, it's the Ford MAVERICK, SINCE i'VE NEVER SEEN ANYONE ELSE DO ONE ?!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

firechicken


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

71 plymouth...or Maverick


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

FireChicken for sure!!


Please,please,please


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

alpink said:


> firechicken


 :thumbsup:

Ralph greg gipe makes the maverick


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Trans Am for sure!! I asked you about them years ago...


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

And the readers want - Fire Bird wins. I polled Hobby Talk, Slot Car Illustrated, Home Racing World and HO Scale Dirt Track Racing (FB) 

Falcon -4
Nova - 7
Fire Bird - 12
Maverick - 5
Satellite - 4


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

put me down for one please


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

alpink said:


> put me down for one please


sure once I get the mold made and in production


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I'll be here, thanks. bye the bye, tires enroute.
9405 5036 9930 0138 6905 47


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

alpink said:


> put me down for one please


ME too, Me too !! the Trans Am that is with a great big ole Screamin' Chicken on the hood


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Working on the inside mold of the Firebird, found the 54 Ford and poured the Nova. Thats good news, the bad is I'm coming down with my first cold of the year so I'm just kicking back. The Nova is going to be made into a short track car, however I will do a limited run of the street car version. Here is the start of the street car version.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Long wheelbase?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Like that Nova!!! RM


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Yeo LWB


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm in for that nova Roger


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I would like a Nova also.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*cars*

ford maverick 2 door long wheel base:wave:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

vaBcHRog said:


> And the readers want - Fire Bird wins. I polled Hobby Talk, Slot Car Illustrated, Home Racing World and HO Scale Dirt Track Racing (FB)
> 
> Falcon -4
> Nova - 7
> ...


add 1 Nova & 1 Maverick :thumbsup:

also, interested in 1930's - late '50's in stock dealer versions (Not "Modified")
Bubba 123 :thumbsup:


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

On a 1:1 Nova, the front tires nearly scraped the leading edge of the front wheel opening. Need to slide the body back a tad. Just sayin'...


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Fire Bird update. I have made a couple casting but it has several thin spots I'm working on should be done by Sunday have to work Saturday


----------

